# tiny little fellas...



## versus (May 30, 2005)

*tiny little fella...*

Phlogiellus baeri..this one is only 1inch+ in legspan i can say... hope u guys like it..enjoy..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ink_scorpion (May 30, 2005)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mattyb (May 30, 2005)

what a beauty. very nice.



-Mattyb


----------



## versus (May 31, 2005)

thanks for looking man..i'm glad you guys like it...
anyway, they are very active and keeps moving around till i found them burrow this morning..


----------



## Jetzie (Jun 2, 2005)

very nice pic of it. looks like p.inermis thou..


----------



## Apocalypstick (Jun 3, 2005)

great photography


----------



## stonemantis (Jun 3, 2005)

Very nice pics.


----------

